# Colby bloodline..



## Lilbigboy (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a male cobly pitbull and my brother has his sister. I want to know more about his bloodline. He is the best and at 11months old is a beast, but his sister is very short compared to him. any help with the bloodline.


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

Lets start here.
A. Do they have registration papers and what registry are they through?


----------



## Lilbigboy (Jan 17, 2013)

The person we got then off from lost the parents papers and didn't bother to get the puppy's papers.. I honestly don't care, but I am interested in the colby breed.. Ive had a couple pits before they were from jamacia and the others were stafford shire beautys.. Like how big does his breed get and what his breed was ment for.. I know for sure he is extremely intelligent and gets himself in a lot of trouble..


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

Colby is a bloodline, not a breed.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

How much faith do you have that the person you got your pup from is telling the truth? Honestly Colby is probably one of the most well known bloodlines and it isn't all that uncommon for unscrupulous back yard breeders to toss out names of bloodlines to sound like they know what they are talking about when in fact they are breeding paperless mutts. 

I'm not saying that is what your situation is, but "lost" the papers sounds fishy to me.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Nobody loses "papers" and fails to get them back!
You got cheated.....cold truth.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah same story here. Not to be rude but you were taken. It's common and since papers are easily replaceable it makes the most sense that you are lied too. Since if doesn't matter to you about the papers Just accept your pup being a fine mutt just like my boy is. Would not trade him for the world. Since you have no idea it's indeterminate ie mutt.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

yeah like others have stated. Colby is not a breed, its a bloodline of APBT and as well known as it is, its an easy name to throw around. my co-worker is pushin 50 and always talks about his buddy when he was my age that had "this huge Colby Rednose" that he brought everywhere with him. i explained that pure APBTs were not that big and that "Rednose" isnt a breed or bloodline at all and the fact that Colby didnt do red noses often. point being, no papers means no proof of what u have.


----------

